# Gonal F from pharmacy in the Baker St area?



## IrishEyesSmiling (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,
Does anyone know of a pharmacy in the Baker Street area that has a good/regular supply of Gonal F? 
I am about to undergo ICSI treatment and, while I can purchase the drugs from the fertility clinic (at an inflated cost), I though it worth also looking into the pharmacy + prescription route.
Many thanks in advance for any help,
IrishEyes


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Have a look at the where to buy cheap drugs thread on the IVF board. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0

Sorry no idea what pharmacies are in that area (I'm assuming you are meaning London?)


----------



## IrishEyesSmiling (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you so much - I should have said it was London, sorry about that!


----------

